# Quick update on my situation



## helpthisguy86 (Jan 14, 2014)

I just wanted to post a quick update. For those of you who don’t know my situation there is a link below . For those of you that do I’m happy to report that it has been 5 months since my last attempt at a sexual encounter and I feel great about it. I’ve been able to accomplish things that before I would not have been able to. I have been going to IC and am doing MUCH better. I want to thank everyone on the forums here for their support and help through the times I have went through. I do find women attractive, but have no desire for sex. It’s been 3 months since my last girlfriend and I think I’m happier being single. Each woman I went out with was great but as soon as the relationship got to the point where they wanted to be intimate and I told them I had no plans of going there the relationship went south.
It’s sad, there is so much more to life than sex and it didn’t seem like the realized it. I have been promoted at work, have accomplished so much around my house/yard, had a new shop build for my cars, among other things. I know I’ll get flamed for it, but it just seems like sex is a distraction to most people and if you turn a blind eye to it as I have done then you will see what else life has to offer. I rarely think about it anymore, and I guess you could say that part of me has been turned off.
This is honestly the only thing I can thank my ex for, which is giving me a clear view of site and allowing me to think straight and not be blinded by what I once was.

Link to my other thread:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/158617-need-advice-sexual-desire-turned-off.html


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

If you're happy with yourself and your decision, then I'm glad you found something that worked for you. It sounds like you might want to explore an asexual forum to find more people who feel like you do.


----------

